# What happened regarding Peter Lombard's Sentences in 1226 and 1340



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 4, 2019)

Experts, scholars and better read folks have not come up with the answer to this. Voetius makes a comment about the condemnation of the Master of Sentences (Peter Lombard, 1096-1160) in 1226 and 1340. What could he be talking about. Lombard was condemned twice in 1170 and 1177 by Alexander III on error in Christolgy he attributed to him. Anything official after that has not turned up for the other dates. There were "lists" of doctrines not approved which Bonaventure put in his commentary on the Sentences and other such lists appear in copies of the Sentences (U of Paris made some); but I can't tie that to those dates.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Oct 4, 2019)

The following probably won't be much help, but with a quick Logos search, this is what I am seeing:

"Attacks on the “Sentences”; Other Works
In spite of the cautious objectivity of the whole treatment, some of the propositions laid down in the “Sentences” were considered erroneous in after years. Mention has been made above of the attacks on Peter’s doctrine of the Trinity and his Christology. Walter of St. Victor asserts that at the Lateran Council of 1179 it was proposed to condemn the “Sentences,” but other matters prevented a discussion of the proposal. From the middle of the thirteenth century the University of Paris refused its assent to eight propositions, of a highly technical character, it is true, and Bonaventura declined to press them. Others were afterward added; but these objections did not interfere with the general popularity of the work, which had increased to such an extent by Roger Bacon’s time that he could complain (c. 1267) that lectures on it had forced those on Scriptural subjects into the background. Besides the “Sentences,” other extant works of Peter Lombard are Commentarius in psalmos Davidicos (first printed Nuremberg, 1478; in MPL, cxci. 31–1296) and Collectanea in omnes D. Pauli epistolas (first printed Paris, 1535; in MPL, cxci., cxcii.)—both collections, in the manner of medieval Catenæ (q.v.), of quotations from patristic and early medieval theologians, with occasional independent remarks. A few unpublished manuscripts, some of them of doubtful authenticity, remain in various places. Of these the most important for a complete knowledge of the author are two manuscripts, one early thirteenth century, the other fourteenth, in the Bibliothèque Nationale at Paris, containing twenty-five festival sermons representing a moderate type of medieval mystical theology, dominated by allegorical exegesis, but making some excellent practical points. Extracts from them are given by F. Protois (P. Lombard, son épôque, sa vie, ses écrits et son influence, pp. 126–147, Paris, 1881)."

and

"After his death, one of the propositions contained in it (“Christus, secundum quod est homo, non est aliquid”) was condemned by pope Alexander III." 

After work, I can spend a little more time investigating. I do remember Justo Gonzalez discussing this in the first volume of his Church history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks Robert. I had seen that but useful to have it here in one place. Any other light shed is much appreciated. Not to complicate things, there is also the possibility there are typos in either or both dates, but they seem rather precise otherwise.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 4, 2019)

Is there a reasonably priced English translation of the Sentences? Or any copy of the Sentences themselves instead of the students' notes on the Sentences?

I found this: https://www.amazon.com/Sentences-Bo...tences+of+Peter+lombard&qid=1570224557&sr=8-1

I thought that there was no copy of the sentences themselves, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Oct 4, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> Is there a reasonably priced English translation of the Sentences? Or any copy of the Sentences themselves instead of the students' notes on the Sentences?
> 
> I found this: https://www.amazon.com/Sentences-Bo...tences+of+Peter+lombard&qid=1570224557&sr=8-1
> 
> I thought that there was no copy of the sentences themselves, but I guess I was wrong.



They have been translated:

https://franciscan-archive.org/lombardus/I-Sent.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 4, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> You can read them online here for free:
> 
> https://franciscan-archive.org/lombardus/I-Sent.html


So only the headings are done? Not the actual text?


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Oct 4, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> So only the headings are done? Not the actual text?



It appears as they are completed on the CD. The website is a bit confusing.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Oct 4, 2019)

I cannot find an email on the website to save my life. I'm going to contact them to get a copy.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 4, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> Is there a reasonably priced English translation of the Sentences? Or any copy of the Sentences themselves instead of the students' notes on the Sentences?
> 
> I found this: https://www.amazon.com/Sentences-Bo...tences+of+Peter+lombard&qid=1570224557&sr=8-1
> 
> I thought that there was no copy of the sentences themselves, but I guess I was wrong.



I have read those four volumes (borrowed them from a university library); they are good to read, but a bit pricey. There is also comparatively little of Peter Lombard's own thoughts in them, as he is often citing Augustine and others.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 4, 2019)

Giulio Silano has done a very usable and complete translation of _The Sentences_, linked to above, and it's a very profitable work to consult from a historical point of view. 

I don't have the book available to me at the moment, but Philipp W. Rosemann, _The Story of a Great Medieval Book: Peter Lombard's Sentences_ traces the reception history of the _Sentences, _including controversies, commentaries, and poetic paraphrases.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 5, 2019)

Thanks Ruben. I'm looking at the Google preview and no hits on those specific dates so I'm wondering if they are wrong some way? 


py3ak said:


> Giulio Silano has done a very usable and complete translation of _The Sentences_, linked to above, and it's a very profitable work to consult from a historical point of view.
> 
> I don't have the book available to me at the moment, but Philipp W. Rosemann, _The Story of a Great Medieval Book: Peter Lombard's Sentences_ traces the reception history of the _Sentences, _including controversies, commentaries, and poetic paraphrases.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 5, 2019)

I suppose it's possible -- perhaps especially if they are in Roman numerals. Do you know what source Voetius was drawing on for that remark? It could be that the error was not his but whomever he was following.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 5, 2019)

He gives no reference; they are Arabic as he gives them. 


py3ak said:


> I suppose it's possible -- perhaps especially if they are in Roman numerals. Do you know what source Voetius was drawing on for that remark? It could be that the error was not his but whomever he was following.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 5, 2019)

The bibliographical data:

_The Sentences_ by Peter Lombard; translated from the Latin by Giulio Silano; Medieval Sources in Translation series; 4 volumes (Toronto: Pontifical Institute of Medieval Studies, 2007-2010).


----------



## yeutter (Oct 5, 2019)

1226 and 1340 do not match the dates of Roman Catholic Church Councils.
The Fourth Lateran Council was held in 1215. They brought the Marionites into union with Rome. They condemned the Albigenses and Joachim of Fiore but not Peter Lombard.
The First Council of Lyons was held in 1245. This council was more political than ecclesiastical. They attempted to excommunicate Emperor Fredrick II. 
The Second Council of Lyons was held in 1274. They attempted to impose the filioque on the East.
The Council of Vienne was held from 1311 - 1313. Clement V who claimed to be Bishop of Rome, but was I think seated in Avignon, called this council. The Western Church was seriously divided between 1309 and 1377, with one Bishop of Rome sitting in Avignon, under the control of the French monarch, in this case Philip IV of France. Philip was present as was Edward II of England and James II of Spain [Aragon]
The next council was the Council of Pisa in 1409. They tried to end the Western schism, but failed.
The next council was the Council of Constance from 1414 - 1418 which ended the Western schism. They condemned Wycliffe and Huss but not Lombard


----------



## py3ak (Oct 6, 2019)

I don't know, Chris. I've looked where I can think to find information about it, including the introduction to the translation of the _Sentences_, but what gets mentioned is Alexander and 4th Lateran. There might have been criticism outside of a church council, of course, but you'd think anything as significant as a papal bull would be fairly well-known.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 6, 2019)

True; thanks for looking Ruben, all. Voetius says that later people who opposed God’s simplicity arose from time to time, and scholastics and ecclesiastical persons promptly suppressed and condemned their errors and he then says to see the condemnations subjected against the Master of the Sentences in 1226 and 1340.



py3ak said:


> I don't know, Chris. I've looked where I can think to find information about it, including the introduction to the translation of the _Sentences_, but what gets mentioned is Alexander and 4th Lateran. There might have been criticism outside of a church council, of course, but you'd think anything as significant as a papal bull would be fairly well-known.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 6, 2019)

You could ask Marcia Colish -- she's one of the leading authorities on Peter. 

[email protected]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks Ruben. I'll pass that along to the translator I'm working with.


py3ak said:


> You could ask Marcia Colish -- she's one of the leading authorities on Peter.
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## Phil D. (Oct 6, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I'll pass that along to the translator I'm working with.



Chris, I'd be interested in knowing, should you find something out.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 6, 2019)

I'll report back here if any resolution is found to this puzzle.


Phil D. said:


> Chris, I'd be interested in knowing, should you find something out.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 11, 2019)

I still have no resolution for the later 1340 date but some facts may help on the 1226. Here is what I wrote up for the translator and maybe he'll come up with something amongst his researchers.
The subject for both dates must be on the "Christ as man is not anything" or some error of on the Trinity (the Holy Spirity is charity?). The 1340 may have to do with something from the Parisian doctors and the "not approved" lists attached to editions of the Sentences, but Bonaventure's first such list is too late (born 1221), or it has to do with some commentator on the Sentences like Peter of Bergamo who out of Aquinas warned the reader that "The Master of Sentences is not endowed with authority." Which most read as a high censure of sorts. But Bergamo is too late at 1475. See Synan, Brother Thomas, the Master, and the Masters, in _St. Thomas Acquinas 1274-1974 Commemorative Studies,_ 2 vols (PIMS, 1974), 2.221. 
On the 1226 there are at least some better suppositions. The decretals of Gregory came into use in 1226-7 according to this, p. 89: https://books.google.com/books?id=A...eter Lombard&pg=PA89#v=onepage&q=1227&f=false
Alexander III had condemned the view that "Christ, according to his being a man, is not anything" in 1170 and then again in a letter in 1177 and this letter found its way into Gregory's Decretals. According to this: https://books.google.com/books?id=H...retals lombard sentences not approved&f=false

I don't know if this date of 1226 for the Decretals coming into use was known to Voetius, but this is about all I can find to make that date work with on the subject in question.


NaphtaliPress said:


> I'll report back here if any resolution is found to this puzzle.





Phil D. said:


> Chris, I'd be interested in knowing, should you find something out.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Phil D. (Oct 11, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> The 1340 may have to do with something from the Parisian doctors and the "not approved" lists attached to editions of the Sentences,



Is this like what you have in mind? This particular edition does give a date of 1340 for such a censure, but My Latin isn't good enough to completely decipher the entry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 11, 2019)

Phil D. said:


> Is this like what you have in mind? This particular edition does give a date of 1340 for such a censure, but My Latin isn't good enough to completely decipher the entry.


Yes; that may be exactly what need to find!; I'll forward that on.


----------



## Phil D. (Oct 12, 2019)

Chris, here is a specific article of condemnation dated 1226.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 12, 2019)

Phil D. said:


> Chris, here is a specific article of condemnation dated 1226.


Yes; thanks Phil. I had not come back to update this but I did find that 1226 list. I have found a couple of 16th century editions citing these so while it may have been another source, Voetius certainly had at least those sources to draw this from.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 12, 2019)

I should add, that simplifies the 1226 considerable over my theory above, though it may reference the same prior things of Alexander III.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## py3ak (Oct 12, 2019)

I don't think it can be about the Christological nihilism. I haven't had time to look through the whole thing, but the different headings don't seem exceptionally relevant to that:
(Very roughly)

Errors concerning God
Errors concerning angels or intelligences
Errors concerning soul and intellect
Errors concerning will or free choice
Errors concerning the world and the eternal world
Errors concerning heaven and stars
Errors concerning the necessary occurrence of things
Errors concerning accidents
Errors concerning holy Scripture
Errors concerning faith and sacraments
Errors concerning rapture
Errors concerning vices and virtues
Errors concerning resurrection
Errors concerning felicity or beatitude


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 13, 2019)

Concerning God may be sufficient. The translator may be able to further refine this. But this is over the target I think give the specific dates.


py3ak said:


> I don't think it can be about the Christological nihilism. I haven't had time to look through the whole thing, but the different headings don't seem exceptionally relevant to that:
> (Very roughly)
> 
> Errors concerning God
> ...


----------

